#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Singapore Females

## hittheroadjack

I might be wrong, but the Bangkok females and the Singaporean females are like night and day in comparison. In Bangkok the females are warm, friendly, always smiling, and seem to love life. The Land of Smiles suites them perfectly.  In Singapore I don't think I saw one female smile or look happy. They all seem to be frozen in place. Maybe they're as antiseptic as the reputation this place has. Don't know much, anymore, about the single male/female relationships in both Thailand and in Singapore, as I've been a married man for years and she doesn't allow me to roam. It could be that many of them are business women in the corporate world, where in Thailand there is not so much of that. I also find a general feeling in Singapore of disdain for foreigners in general especially by females. Has anyone else observed this?

Anyway, coming back to Thailand on Monday and I'm glad for it.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Has anyone else observed this?


Yes.
And unfortunately, we were observed observing.
Trying to take upskirt snaps outside coffee shops is not recommended, and i think if we were not so quick on our heels an arrest was probable.
No sense of humour those Singaporean wenches.

----------


## baldrick

drones

the SPG has vanished into the mists as "media corp" attained its mind control and herded the pussy toward the franchises

LKW will deserve what he has sowed

----------


## FarangRed

> I might be wrong, but the Bangkok females and the Singaporean females are like night and day in comparison. In Bangkok the females are warm, friendly, always smiling, and seem to love life. The Land of Smiles suites them perfectly.  In Singapore I don't think I saw one female smile or look happy. They all seem to be frozen in place. Maybe they're as antiseptic as the reputation this place has. Don't know much, anymore, about the single male/female relationships in both Thailand and in Singapore, as I've been a married man for years and she doesn't allow me to roam. It could be that many of them are business women in the corporate world, where in Thailand there is not so much of that. I also find a general feeling in Singapore of disdain for foreigners in general especially by females. Has anyone else observed this?
> 
> Anyway, coming back to Thailand on Monday and I'm glad for it.


So why ask the question? or does your dick want to roam

----------


## Davis Knowlton

With apologies to any poster who might be married to one, what did you expect? Chinese chicks have flat asses, no tits, bad eyes and teeth, and are usually uglier than a bag of assholes. Before BettyB posts a picture of the one exception, I said 'usually'. And their attitudes suck. No redeeming qualities at all. North Asian women are generally butt ugly (except Mongolians, BettyB).

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I might be wrong, but the Bangkok females and the Singaporean females are like night and day in comparison. In Bangkok the females are warm, friendly, always smiling, and seem to love life. The Land of Smiles suites them perfectly.  In Singapore I don't think I saw one female smile or look happy.


IME of traveling across and around Asia is that most Asian females feel and think the same, some nationalities have just been conditioned to smile and hide their true emotions and feelings since birth, so they do.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

The ones in Geylang were very nice.

----------


## Bettyboo

> except Mongolians, BettyB


You're quite right, Davis...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

Me old Mongolian g/f (on the right), in Amsterdam.





& Berlin:



I had a good time in Ulaan Bataar...

----------


## Chairman Mao

Lots of Mongolian hoes around Beijing BB. They're kind of seen in the same light as Isaan ones are in Thailand. Sweet! Half the price and twice the package.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Lots of Mongolian hoes around Beijing BB


Inner Mongolians, mate.

I'm not talking about these Chinese passport carriers, I'm talking about the Outer Mongolians...

----------


## Bettyboo

I went to Beijing with me Mongolian g/f once; she was very pretty and sexy, but no super model - she was, however, outstanding amongst all the Chinese hags...

----------


## Kwang

What a great pic that is. Was it windy ? What were the bypassers laughing that ?


I had to go choke the chicken after this pic, hope you don't mind  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> 


Lovely, very very lovely.

----------


## daveboy

Got loads of Mongolian girls in Plumsted.

----------


## hazz

> North Asian women are generally butt ugly (except Mongolians, BettyB).


Betty I would be worried as it sounds like Davis thinks of you as asian, a girl and quite pretty.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

My first encounter with Mongolians was when they opened a mongolian barbeque in Wimbledon years ago...

Think they moved to Plumsted after that!

----------


## Mojo

Actually they are no different than their Thai counterparts. They are indeed very warm, friendly, always smiling, and love life. As long as you have the money. You know, Ferrari instead of Fortuner....

----------


## Kwang

That's pornagraphic as hell. 

Betty, do you need a wingman ? Inner or Outer Mongolia, I aint fussed :Smile:

----------


## hittheroadjack

> Actually they are no different than their Thai counterparts. They are indeed very warm, friendly, always smiling, and love life. As long as you have the money. You know, Ferrari instead of Fortuner....


My observation was from afar as it has been in Thailand. No personal relationships or up close and personal meetings. Just observations walking down the street, in shopping centers, on the local transportation, etc. Possibly the Singapore girls each think of themselves as super models and that they must keep up the image 24/7. Singapore girls seem to be better dressed (meaning more expensively), and again, have that aloof attitude that is so common in places like NYC and London. IMO the Bangkok girl has not yet evolved to become a mannequin. I really don't think that money has anything to do with attitude. Especially if it's in a crowd and far from personal. I might be wrong, though. 

By the way, I saw an awful lot of beautiful girls in Singapore, so Chinese or not they are desirable. In Thailand you see an awful lot of pretty girls, not so many beautiful girls.

----------


## 9999

Maybe every time they see a foreigner they remember that little WWII thingy where the brits left them hang out to dry. I'd hate us too.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> With apologies to any poster who might be married to one, what did you expect? Chinese chicks have flat asses, no tits, bad eyes and teeth, and are usually uglier than a bag of assholes. Before BettyB posts a picture of the one exception, I said 'usually'. And their attitudes suck. No redeeming qualities at all. North Asian women are generally butt ugly (except Mongolians, BettyB).


 
"uglier than a bag of assholes"   :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  Good one.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

Sorry, but you can't just lump 'em all in as Singapore girls.

In my youth, a dated quite a few.
The Chinese Singaporeans could be cold, possessive and throw the odd tantrum.
Indian Singaporeans and Malay Singaporeans were great! A lot of fun. I actually prefer them over Thais. The only reason that I didn't marry one was that I would then be doomed to living in an apartment for the rest of my life.

I have to have a house and garden, so, eventually married a Thai.

----------


## kingwilly

Ime Singapore gals are refined, pretty, stylish and go like a runaway train under the sheets.

----------


## kingwilly

I think they're aloof to start with, but once you get to know them a lotta fun. Agree about the trantrums things, but all rich girls do that.

----------


## hittheroadjack

> Maybe every time they see a foreigner they remember that little WWII thingy where the brits left them hang out to dry. I'd hate us too.


I doubt that the young Singapore girls remember where they left their Ipods much less remember or care about something that happened nearly 70 years ago.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Did Gengis Khan have a preference?

----------


## withnallstoke

^ Llamas apparently, but don't quote me on that.

----------


## aging one

The ones you meet travelling tend to be very smart, with a great sense of humor. Havent been to Singapore in 20 years, but the ones I met have been great.

----------


## Attilla the Hen

> ^ Llamas apparently, but don't quote me on that.


Sorry......just quoted you.

Do you mean Yaks? Unless he invaded South America and nobody noticed.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Do you mean Yaks?


They're the chaps.
All look the same from behind.

----------


## Latindancer

I had a Singaporean lass named Jane who wanted her nipples bitten quite hard  but didn't make a noise. Then just when I was about to come, she'd scream as if I were really hurting her. If I tried to sneak in an orgasm without her knowing, it was impossible.
.
.
.

----------


## Looper

I had a few dates with a Singaporean back in March. She was very nice and friendly and not like you expect a Singer bird to be. However after date 3 she texted to say that due the recent separation with her husband she was feeling emotionally fragile and wanted to be alone for a while.

However I noticed she was back logging into that dating website quite soon after so I am glad to see that she made such a speedy recovery - good luck to her.

A shame I didn't get any further as I have never knobbed a bird from Singapore.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ & you never will at that rate...  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I had a Singaporean lass named Jane who wanted her nipples bitten quite hard  but didn't make a noise. Then just when I was about to come, she'd scream as if I were really hurting her. If I tried to sneak in an orgasm without her knowing, it was impossible.
> .
> .
> .


You probobly made a great mental degenerate couple.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

nothing if we're doing it man, but if the proppa wrong un's are biting kill 'em. Why hand righteous breasts into wrong'un hands?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I feel that I'm nearly there, can you show me some 'righteous breats' so that I can be sure?  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

If I could figure out the gallery shit after a few beers I'd in un date you mate.

However, Google is your friend, and the image search for righteous breasts is simply brimming  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Google is your friend, and the image search for *righteous breasts* is simply brimming


Bad advice!  :Sad: 

righteous breasts - Google Search

I mean, this is on the first page (I don't even think she's from Singapore!):



Googling *Singaporean righteous breasts* is even worse...

http://www.google.com/search?q=singa...w=1366&bih=622

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

What, you can't seperate the wheat from the chaff?  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, this has been a problem over the years, especially when drunk...  :Sad:

----------


## withnallstoke

At last.
Real quality.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Leave PeterPan's bitch alone!

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> At last.
> Real quality.


Fucking lovely if i was 80. I will be 80 one day - so fucking lovely  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> At last.
> Real quality.


She can get her gums round my plums any day

----------


## Bettyboo

^ she probably wouldn't want to after the first date; she needs some time alone, just come out of a tough relationship (meanwhile, she's doggin away with Stoker and Peterpan)...  :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> ^ Leave PeterPan's bitch alone!


Just got a PM from Peter.  He reckons the old bint is a mad friggin root and gives awesome head.

ONYA Peter.  :Smile: 

Oh yes, she don't shag and tell either.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Exige

I'm a frequent visitor to Singapore and met plenty of attractive Singaporean females. Overall I find them to be smart, intelligent and generally good fun. And most certainly know how to dress well  :Smile:

----------


## Blue water dreaming

If we are talking purely physical attributes, the two places in the world which satisfy my early morning, cafe sitting, coffee drinking, full-on perving pursuits most, are Moscow and Kyoto. In both locations women dress spectacularly, always return a warm smile, have flawless skin, and gorgeous 'bits'.

In Russia there is a degree of haughtiness, but laughter comes to them easily. In Japan they appear more naive...but they're not.

I'm not one to denigrate Thai women, but they are not in the 'A' league by a long shot.

My next trip after Thailand, takes me across the South Pacific from Mexico to Australia. I am looking forward to seeing the girls in the French Marquesas and Society Islands (Tahiti). If it was all about smiles, the South Pacific, I think, wins all prizes.

----------


## CaptainNemo

^
Aye, big smiles, but big everything else too...

----------


## Latindancer

Melanesian girls sometimes have feet the size of dinner plates.

I've seen a couple of cute half-caste girls from American Samoa.

----------


## ENT

Samoa is not in Melanesia, it's part of Polynesia, as are the Marquesas and Tahiti.

----------


## ENT

> ^
> Aye, big smiles, but big everything else too...


You'e not kidding!

One reason for their size is that they eat_ ufi_ (Samoa) or _uhi_ (Tonga), a large purple yam containing natural steroids.
The kids are weaned on it.

----------


## Latindancer

> Samoa is not in Melanesia, it's part of Polynesia, as are the Marquesas and Tahiti.


He's traveling across the entire South Pacific.

----------


## slimboyfat

Avoid

----------


## hittheroadjack

> I'm a frequent visitor to Singapore and met plenty of attractive Singaporean females. Overall I find them to be smart, intelligent and generally good fun. And most certainly know how to dress well


Well, I wasn't referring to meeting with them. It was just a simple observation from afar as if I were doing an article for a magazine. I would imagine, once you meet with and actually have a relationship with a Singapore girl, things might be different. What I am talking about is how they act in public. They, for the most part, seem to be aloof and have somewhat of an attitude. It may be their strict Chinese upbringing or it may be that they live in an autocratic society with many tough rules and regulations. Whatever it is it certainly can't be found in Thailand.

----------


## CaptainNemo

Singapore is like the inside of Lee Kuan Yew's mind.

----------


## Cthulhu

Sounds like a guy who has it together, then.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I'm not one to denigrate Thai women, but they are not in the 'A' league by a long shot.


I know what you're getting at, but when the Thai girls are at the top of their game they can run with the best.

----------


## hittheroadjack

> Sounds like a guy who has it together, then.


Super clean, super efficient, super successful. That's what Singapore is. Probably the most modern city on the planet. However, don't forget that Lee Kwan Yew was a dictator and his son is carrying on the tradition. The country has many draconian laws, rules, and regulations, that some westerners find extremely confining and in some cases repulsive. The Singapore population does not seem like a very happy lot, in my observation. Restrictive governments will do that to you. but, then again, I don't have to live there and wouldn't live there given a choice.

----------


## hittheroadjack

> Originally Posted by Blue water dreaming
> 
> 
> I'm not one to denigrate Thai women, but they are not in the 'A' league by a long shot.
> 
> 
> I know what you're getting at, but when the Thai girls are at the top of their game they can run with the best.


Maybe blue Water Dreaming would like to expand on his "not one to denigrate Thai women" statement and why he finds that they are not in the A league by a long shot. Being married to a Thai woman I think she's pretty A league.

----------


## Kutierezharyi

Well that's a great for me as I have to go Singapore in the next month. So, it will be really fun to be close these lovely girl. :sexy:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Actually they are no different than their Thai counterparts. They are indeed very warm, friendly, always smiling, and love life. As long as you have the money. You know, Ferrari instead of Fortuner....


Thats me out then

----------


## Blue water dreaming

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnastier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Blue water dreaming
> ...


I assure you I am generalising and as in any culture there are exceptional women to be found. Congratulations for having found your very own princess. You're a lucky man.

My observations are made purely as a person who loves a morning coffee wherever I am in the world. When I sit by a busy street having a coffee and watching people passing by on their way to work, I am always amazed by the high percentage of seriously beautiful women I see in Singapore (and seriously classy, but not quite so attractive women I see in Japan). I don't think Thais are as generally attractive as their Singaporean peers, and certainly they aren't turned out as well.

But, on the gorgeousness stakes, Russian women take a lot of beating but they tend to fall apart much younger than asians.

----------


## nidhogg

> I am always amazed by the high percentage of seriously beautiful women I see in Singapore (and seriously classy, but not quite so attractive women I see in Japan). I don't think Thais are as generally attractive as their Singaporean peers, and certainly they aren't turned out as well.


Agree 100%.  Go down to the CBD and you wil see a dozen stunning women in as many minutes.  Attractive, well turned out, well coiffured.  A real pleasure.

This does not say that there are no stunners in Thailand, and indeed, there are many very attractive women here - but Singaporean girls on the whole know how to present themselves better.  

One thing that always amazes me here is how many girls and women here have really terrible complexions.  It almost seems an epidemic here, all those bright red spotty and scarred faces.  A shame to see a fit, trim body topped by a face that is simply a disaster.....

----------


## Pertyvansy

> I might be wrong, but the Bangkok females and the Singaporean females are like night and day in comparison. In Bangkok the females are warm, friendly, always smiling, and seem to love life. The Land of Smiles suites them perfectly.  In Singapore I don't think I saw one female smile or look happy. They all seem to be frozen in place. Maybe they're as antiseptic as the reputation this place has. Don't know much, anymore, about the single male/female relationships in both Thailand and in Singapore, as I've been a married man for years and she doesn't allow me to roam. It could be that many of them are business women in the corporate world, where in Thailand there is not so much of that. I also find a general feeling in Singapore of disdain for foreigners in general especially by females. Has anyone else observed this?
> 
> Anyway, coming back to Thailand on Monday and I'm glad for it.


Well I was not aware about such facts regarding females of Singapore and Bangkok. As I have decided a plan for Asian countries these facts are important for my trip.
thanks for sharing. :sexy:

----------


## mosses11

> Originally Posted by hittheroadjack
> 
> 
> I might be wrong, but the Bangkok females and the Singaporean females are like night and day in comparison. In Bangkok the females are warm, friendly, always smiling, and seem to love life. The Land of Smiles suites them perfectly.  In Singapore I don't think I saw one female smile or look happy. They all seem to be frozen in place. Maybe they're as antiseptic as the reputation this place has. Don't know much, anymore, about the single male/female relationships in both Thailand and in Singapore, as I've been a married man for years and she doesn't allow me to roam. It could be that many of them are business women in the corporate world, where in Thailand there is not so much of that. I also find a general feeling in Singapore of disdain for foreigners in general especially by females. Has anyone else observed this?
> 
> Anyway, coming back to Thailand on Monday and I'm glad for it.
> 
> 
> Well I was not aware about such facts regarding females of Singapore and Bangkok. As I have decided a plan for Asian countries these facts are important for my trip.
> thanks for sharing.


Bangkok's service is better, you should find an adventure at Sukkhumwit 22, Ladpraw,Pratunam,etc... ::spin::

----------


## Kambreezh

Singapore females are not easy to get. Doesn't matter hot or not.

----------


## Khun004

Old thread, but interesting topic for us old-timers who remember the Singapore Girl.

Last month visit to Singapore I was shocked, shocked, I say,  to have an attractive, Singapore lady, working in upscale office, act interested in getting acquainted with me.
Phone numbers exchanged.
I invited her to dinner next day.

Big Japanese restaurant, in a big mall.
Good meal, but there were three of us the table: me, her, and her cell phone.

She talked to me a little bit about the food.
All the rest of the time, she tapped on her cell phone between bites of sashimi.
After the meal I received no thank you, just a feeling that a free meal was minimum payment due for 90 minutes of her company.

Just one event, with just one Singapore female, but Im not eager for any more.

- K4
Bangkok

----------


## BaitongBoy

^No bondage and caning, then?...

----------


## Latindancer

Well described, Khun004. I've had the same experience from some Thai city girls in the past....utterly self-absorbed.

----------


## kingwilly

> Well described, Khun004. I've had the same experience from some Thai city girls in the past....utterly self-absorbed.


Perhaps they knew you had a wife?

----------


## Ronin

> The ones in Geylang were very nice.



......but I doubt if they were Singaporean if you know what I mean.

----------


## cyrille

> Singapore females are not easy to get


Worked there for a year, many years ago in the eighties.

I was grateful that there were some fun Japanese girls around.

I'd say the problem is not just that they are difficult to get but often that they're so dull the mind wanders elsewhere.

----------


## navynine

Looking in the right spots helps a lot..............Never a problem

----------


## baldrick

> I was grateful that there were some fun Japanese girls around.


were there no filipina's ?  

I enjoyed going to their karaoke's and buying a group a bottle of gin and letting one of them decide I was handsome enough to fcuk at the end of the night

----------


## Stranger

Make us all appreciate the beautiful soi 4, nana rice farmers. Aren't we all so lucky that they find us farangs so attractive.

----------

